# ¿Donde está "update-pciids"?

## simonbcn

Hola,

He instalado el paquete "sys-apps/pciutils" pero no instala el programa "update-pciids". De hecho, he consultado el ebuild y tiene el siguiente código:

```
src_install() {

....    

   rm "${ED}"/usr/sbin/update-pciids "${ED}"/usr/share/misc/pci.ids \

   "${ED}"/usr/share/man/man8/update-pciids.8*

....    

```

Lo instala y luego lo elimina!    :Question: 

Y luego tiene esta otra función:

```
pkg_postinst() {

   if [[ ${REPLACING_VERSIONS} ]] && [[ ${REPLACING_VERSIONS} < 3.2.0 ]]; then

      elog "The 'network-cron' USE flag is gone; if you want a more up-to-date"

      elog "pci.ids file, you should use sys-apps/hwids-99999999 (live ebuild)."

   fi

}
```

Pero el paquete "sys-apps/hwids" no tiene esa versión disponible: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-apps/hwids

¿Alguien me puede explicar como actualizar entonces el fichero "pci.ids"?

----------

## quilosaq

 *simonbcn wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Pero el paquete "sys-apps/hwids" no tiene esa versión disponible: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-apps/hwids
> 
> ...
> ...

 

La versión 99999999 (la que en cada momento está en desarrollo) si que existe pero no tiene marcas de estado (estable o en pruebas) para ninguna arquitectura. Puedes instalarla añadiendo la línea 

```
=sys-apps/hwids-99999999 **
```

 en el archivo package.keywords.

----------

